# ma batterie ne se recharge plus



## puremorning_joh (19 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai un souci sur mon ibook G4 12", quand je branche mon adaptateur secteur la charge semble ne pas se faire : le voyant du cordon d'alimentation reste vert au lieu de orange en temps normal, et de plus dans la barre d'information du haut de mon écran le temps de charge ne s'affiche pas et  seul "calcul" s'affiche....
De temps en temps cela semble marcher mais la la charge s'est arrêtée à 29%....
What is the problème???

Merci


----------



## Oizo (20 Juin 2007)

Essaye peut-être de réinitialiser la PMU (unité de gestion d'énergie), voir ce lien :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=14449-f


----------

